# STOGIE TRIP!!! + Drac Score!!!



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Yesterday, me & a couple of buddies decided to take a road-trip down to one of our favorite B&M's. Chattanooga's Burns Tobacconist. We went a couple of weeks ago, but one of my BOTL hadn't been, so we all decided to head up there again, to take the day & relax. Not real hard to twist my arm to take this trip......ever! lol!!! So I took a few pics, & thought I might share them with you guys.

We got there, & first thing, my friend asks if by any chance they had any Dracs left......TAAA DAAA!!!! They actually have several left they were keeping behind the counter!!! I couldn't believe it!!! My buddy & I grabbed 2 Dracs & 1 Boris apeice. The trip was _already _worth it, & we'd only been there a few minutes...

On the the day's _Smoked List _was...
-Kristoff Sumatra
-Brick House
-Fuente Queen B
It was a awesome trip! We all had a fantastic time at this fine establishment, & enjoyed the beautiful city of Chattanooga, Tennessee.

Here are a few random pics of some cool things we saw. 
A oil painting of a lady wearing the most beatiful ligerie I've ever seen!!!









A Cohiba Bug parked at the Dowtown Avo Lounge.









The Humi at the Downtown Avo Lounge. (Notice the sliding ladder far left used to reach the higher cigars.)









A few pics of us enjoying ourselves. (I'm the ugly guy on the left in the 1st pic.)









































And last....But certainly not least... My haul.
-2 Dracs (He gave me the box.)
-Boris
-Oliva V Maduro
-Liga Privada T52
-S.T. Dupont X-tend lighter (Freakin' sweet!)

























Hope you guys enjoy the pics! And as you can see... The place is truly great, & would suggest you visit if your nearby. Hell... Drop me a PM, & I'll probably go meet you up there!!! lol!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow what a great day and the picks are awesome, What a B&M I would still be drooling. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy crap! That place is absolutely incredible. Looks like you guys enjoyed yourself. Sweet Haul.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Good God, man! That place must be what Heaven looks like! Nice pickup!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I will def have this on my list of places to stop if I'm ever going through Chattanooga. Thats one hell of a b&m. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your new sticks.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

mmm Serie V Maduro


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I will def have this on my list of places to stop if I'm ever going through Chattanooga. Thats one hell of a b&m. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your new sticks.


Haha that's more like a C&M! (cedar and mortar! cigars and mortar! is there any brick in that place? ok I'll stop lol):tape2:


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

wow that's a really nice store and it sounds like one hell of a day.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like a great place to hang out!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Best part is.... There's 2 locations in Chatty.:lol: We go to both when we head up there.

I didn't even take pics of the really nice smoking lounges! There's 3 at the uptown location.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul! That place looks great!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

That place looks amazing and huge! Sounds like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow!! That is a really nice store! I might have to run up there when I go to TN this month. Great pickup man.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

You think they would let me move in? The B&M near me is smaller than my living room.


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

I could sleep up in the loft. Looks like a skiing lodge.
Fireplace , lots of room to stretch. Great stop.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet haul man, thanks for sharing.


----------

